# Nachtschichtler sucht Gilde / Raid!



## Blacksnap (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute
ich wollte fragen ob es auch Gilden gibt oder die jemand kennt, die auch Tagsüber zB in den Zeiten _zwischen 10Uhr Morgens bis Abends 20uhr Raiden_? Also irwann in der angegebenen Zeit. Auch gerne am Weekend!

Da ich aus Beruflichen Gründen nicht mehr an den von den meisten Gilden gespielten Uhrzeiten (ca 19-23uhr) Raiden kann.

Auch gerne bei PvP / RBG / Arena dabei!

Fraktion / Realm etc egal solang es eine aktive Gilde bzw Raid ist. (Derzeit auf Frostwolf unterwegs!)


Kurz zu mir:
Spiele Hunter / Paladin, seid Classic immer mal wieder mit Pausen, aber sogut wie alles gecleart außer zu Cata Zeiten bisl mehr Pause gehabt.

Weitere bzw nähere Info´s gebe ich gerne weiter.
Über Meldungen hier oder Ingame würde ich mich freuen.

Battletag: Joker#22981


Grüße an den Rest.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Dezember 2013)

Bitte beachte die Regeln zum Thread pushen. Danke!


----------

